# Police stop an autopilot driven Tesla with drunk driver asleep at wheel.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://amp.businessinsider.com/pol...driven-tesla-with-drunk-driver-asleep-2018-11


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The driver forgot to put the self-driving car into drunk-mode.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

observer said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/pol...driven-tesla-with-drunk-driver-asleep-2018-11


Very Clever how law enforcement stopped the car.
I guess the software works.

An optional dashboard switch to initiate "Heavy window tint"would of avoided the arrest (in states where applicable)










How do you prove Driving while intoxicated, While in fact, U Weren't driving?

Tesla owner probably has, or can afford, top shelf legal representation. Should be an interesting and Precedent setting court case unless it's pleaed out.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I thought the autopilot was supposed to deactivate if it didn't detect hands on the wheel for five minutes? Another SDC fail.

The car could have killed him he's lucky the cops saved his life.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nothing but a death trap. Kudos to the cops for getting this drunk off the road.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing but a death trap. Kudos to the cops for getting this drunk off the road.


"Nothing but a death trap"

OR, DEATH PROOF


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The brave cops have no doubt the asleep-driver's hand(s) was/were controlling the car.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Now comes this ---


----------

